# Double Barrel by Squid Industries - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We have some of the new Double Barrel Kits by Squid Industries:






Some of their killer skin wraps as well:







Find them here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

I imagine these should move pretty fast!

The Mirages too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

Pity you don't have the "mod only" option. Tank kills it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz

KZOR said:


> Pity you don't have the "mod only" option. Tank kills it for me.


I seen that also but the retail in the mod alone from previous vendors was R1650 so for R120 more I honestly think it’s a winner deal on the kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus

I want a silver one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I will buy this simply because of the originality and it has no Temperature control. Oh how I dislike temperature control. I wish more mods would be made without TC. There is beauty in simplicity. I believe the only con is the battery door which can loosten in the pocket.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> I want a silver one?



Like this one 



I love the silver one. I told you to get one when the first batch landed but nope you didnt want to listen to me @Petrus , now i will taughnt you until you get one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Waine said:


> I will buy this simply because of the originality and it has no Temperature control. Oh how I dislike temperature control. I wish more mods would be made without TC. There is beauty in simplicity. I believe the only con is the battery door which can loosten in the pocket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



That battery cap is pretty tight hey bud, i dont think it will just come out. 

Over time maybe it might get looser as ive heard the battery contacts inside the mod compress with time, but can be pressed out by making a lasoo with a pice of wire and hooking it from under the contact and pulling them up.

But while new you shouldn't have any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

@Sir Vape Any chance of getting in more of these Squids in the future?..lol


----------



## Shamiel

Are these mods only or the kit? I see on the website the mod only available or am i looking in the wrong place


----------



## Silver

Just tagging @Sir Vape for you


----------



## Stosta

Shamiel said:


> Are these mods only or the kit? I see on the website the mod only available or am i looking in the wrong place


The full kits sold out, only the mods are available now.


----------



## BigGuy

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-double-barrel-v2-1


----------



## BigGuy

mod only available


----------



## KarlDP

@BigGuy any chance you can get us some Silicone sleeves for the Double Barrel?


----------



## BigGuy

Hi i dont recommend silicone for mods rather have the scratches liquid and electronics don't mix and we get far too many mods back which have had silicone sleeves on them that the mod is full of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

